# No Glasses 3D



## Bob Blickle (Sep 2, 2010)

*This Article* talks about emerging 3D Monitor technology being shown in Japan. I haven't seen this discussed so I'm passing it along.

peace

bb


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Current problem seems to be there is a very strict sweet spot. One that happens to be too far away for correct home theater viewing distance at 1080p, at the moment. But I'm curious to see where this will go.

I saw a glasses-free 3D type display at a trade show several years ago. It worked pretty well, although the picture resolution was low.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

The other major problem with any of the glasses free 3d tech currently out is that a filter is applied over the tv which helpful for 3D viewing will still be there during 2D viewing and resulting in a much dimmer picture. Current estimates I have heard from trainings and such is that with current 3d brightness is cut-down to 25% of 2D mode without glassed, imagine that same decrease without the ability to take off the filter and you can see one of the major hurdles. 

And as Josuah said the sweet spot / viewing angle is not optimal for HT viewing.


----------

